# Reel repair



## ShimanoRed (May 12, 2011)

I have a 2500 Shimano reel that used to reel smooth then i got hooked on a rock after trying to free the line I ended up cutting it. now my reel reels really rough and doesn't have a smooth easy start.

think I messed up the ball bearings. Can this be fixed or the reel rebuilt? If so, can it be done locally?

I know this says Rod building and repair threads but didn't know where to post.

Any info will help,

Thanks.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Send Keith (Ocean Master) a PM on this forum. He can make it run like new again.
He has a shop in his garage in Gulf Breeze and is a magician when it comes to fixing reels.


----------



## ShimanoRed (May 12, 2011)

welldoya said:


> Send Keith (Ocean Master) a PM on this forum. He can make it run like new again.
> He has a shop in his garage in Gulf Breeze and is a magician when it comes to fixing reels.


Thank you. I will send a PM.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I sent Ocean Master a PM for repair of some reels but never heard back from him. Does anyone know if he is still in operation?


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Keith's Contact info is on the 1st. post......

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/ocd-reel-service-repair-258809/ 


.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

fishwalton said:


> I sent Ocean Master a PM for repair of some reels but never heard back from him. Does anyone know if he is still in operation?



Yeah, best to call him brother....:thumbsup: Texted w/ him yesterday!:thumbsup: I'm actually going to be in DeFunky this weekend at King so ifin you have something you want to get to him bring it to me...I'm headed to his place Monday! I think you have my cell # but I'll PM ya it and you can hollar at me!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Keith just fixed a batch for me. He does great work, reasonable price too.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Please call me at 850 712-1650

Keith

I've been going to a few doctors in the last 2 weeks and I'm terrible at calling back.

Keith


----------

